# 3DPrintBoardPro > General 3D Printing Marketplace >  Black friday sale of the Up Mini 3D printer at 10% discount - only £500 inc P&P UK

## iDig3Dprinting

For your delight on this Black friday weekend and including cyber Monday we have a 10% discount on what is probably the best plug'n play desktop 3D printer you can buy, the UP mini 3D printer.

----------

